# Colnago website



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello to all

Can anyone get the Colnago website to work? I haven't been able to for a while.


Thank!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Works for me.


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

www.colnago.com ... I see the two bikes, but can't click on them. I am on a mac ... anyone else having this issue. Browser is firefox.


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

never mind figured it out sorry guys


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

All I get is the two bikes...what am I missing?


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey Foggypeake,

Right click the page and zoom out; it doesn't change size for smaller screens / resolutions.

The links for additional pages are at the bottom.


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

Got it. Thank you g8keyper.


----------

